# Winter warming beverage



## Nefarious (Dec 19, 2021)

So, it's 40° outside, not as cold as.some.of you get, and approaching sundown.  All this means jt will get colder.  My son is coming over for dinner tonight and I am smoking him a tri tip.  My usual habit, ask wife about the habit , is drinking IPA's during the cook.  At this temp it seems like I need an alternative.  I was thinking Irish Wiskey, but thought I'd ask to get some more idea's.  I

Whats your favorite beverage when smoking in the cold dark nights?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 19, 2021)

If it’s a serious smoke in cold, 26* here and falling, Bailey’s and coffee is nice. If more relaxed, I’ve lately rediscovered the Soda Stream carbonated water with ice and Crown Royal, peach, vanilla or just regular. It’s nice.


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 19, 2021)

Irish whiskey would work for me! My go to has been Evan Williams as of late.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 19, 2021)

I go with a good sipping rye. It’s dangerous though…whew. Once or twice when I’m not careful and locked in my own thoughts, I start speaking in cursive when it’s time to be social!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 19, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> I start speaking in cursive when it’s time to be social!


That’s funny right there. I don’t care who you are.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 19, 2021)

Well, my son got me some writers block for some event, so thats what I'm having.

IT= 53, pull at 130,so maybe more then one sip


----------



## kruizer (Dec 19, 2021)

It is kinda complicated but I like a hot buttered rum for the cold weather


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 19, 2021)

kruizer said:


> It is kinda complicated but I like a hot buttered rum for the cold weather


Yes, your cold is colder then mine.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## motocrash (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 19, 2021)

My father's favorite warmer this time of year was Tom & Jerry.
They are usually only found in December leading up to Christmas.  Each establishment has their proprietary blend of whisky and brandy.
I used to choke one down at the local Legion Club (before they closed) in his memory. 





Nefarious said:


> Well, my son got me some writers block for some event, so thats what I'm having.
> ...


I'm guessing that is winter bock before the ... whatever happened?


kruizer said:


> It is kinda complicated but I like a hot buttered rum for the cold weather


A friend of mine will drink my hot buttered rum year around.
I have to look for the recipe.  I left my computer at home

_edit
My usual home is Minnesota, but this winter, I'm in Florida.  Maybe in January or February, it will cool down enough for a toddy_


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 19, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> '
> I'm guessing that is winter bock before the ... whatever happened?


No, actually it is Writer's Tears.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 19, 2021)

I’m a pretty simple man.....would be a heavily iced Coke Zero with 2 meyer wedges......  the alternate would be the zero with lime and coconut syrup.....ie a dirty Coke Zero...... both would be in a vacuum sealed SS thermos.....  ie cold for cold!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 19, 2021)

Usually whisky, water, with a splash of pop. But sometimes ya need a sipper







I like Jamison for an Irish whisky. 

 So 

 yankee2bbq
  tell me more...is that similar to Jamison?  I'd have to check if we have it around here.
Do keep a couple homemade recipes around but they are kept in basement...much farther to walk to get a sip so they last much longer!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 19, 2021)

On a cold dark night , if I smoking ( or not ) .

 I just head down to the " Sand Bar " and and than 
just have to sit and decide while I watch my Inkbird 
for the cooks/smokes to tell me when to back outside 
so many choices, lol
	

		
			
		

		
	












Think I'll head down there now, lol

David


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 19, 2021)

_Fueling around..
edit
My usual home is Minnesota, but this winter, I'm in Florida. Maybe in January or February, it will cool down enough for a toddy._

As a man still sitting and shoveling his fresh 20 inches of snow from Friday 12/10 , yeah I'm still trying to find it all you know how that goes, all I want to say to you is fu... Fuel your passion in the warm weather. I'm happy for you not dealing with this crap.

Edit: let's not forget the TORNADOS from Wednesday either.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 19, 2021)

No ice, no soda pop, take your pick, it all goes well with meat. RAY


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 19, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> No ice, no soda pop, take your pick, it all goes well with meat. RAY
> 
> View attachment 519465


McCallan please! Thank you (I tip well).


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 19, 2021)

I used to do shots of Ol' Blabber Mouth. Now I just stick with beer.


----------



## forktender (Dec 20, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> My father's favorite warmer this time of year was Tom & Jerry.
> They are usually only found in December leading up to Christmas.  Each establishment has their proprietary blend of whisky and brandy.
> I used to choke one down at the local Legion Club (before they closed) in his memory. I'm guessing that is winter bock before the ... whatever happened?
> A friend of mine will drink my hot buttered rum year around.
> ...



Same here, I still drink them at the duck club. I love the smell when you open that little plastic tub that the mix comes in. Another one is a hot buttered rum, same as above.


----------



## xray (Dec 20, 2021)

I make boilo every year around the holidays, it’s a PA coal region kinda thing. It’s great served warm in a coffee mug, keeps the winter colds away.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 20, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> No ice, no soda pop, take your pick, it all goes well with meat. RAY
> 
> View attachment 519465


I'll take the Balvenie 12 Yr!!!

Think I will go get a bottle mater of fact


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 20, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Usually whisky, water, with a splash of pop. But sometimes ya need a sipper
> 
> View attachment 519461
> 
> ...


It’s smoother than Jameson in my opinion. And I’m a irish whiskey drinker. (And moonshine when I can get it)


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 20, 2021)

xray said:


> I make boilo every year around the holidays, it’s a PA coal region kinda thing. It’s great served warm in a coffee mug, keeps the winter colds away.
> View attachment 519469



Hi Ray , what is the base of this or even the recipe, if you don't mind

Thanks
David


----------



## rvachewlover (Dec 20, 2021)

A nice dram of Ardbeg or Laphroaig. Couple that with peat smoked meat and you're in for some delicious food. A nice bourbon or bourbon and coke or even bourbon and ginger ale also do me just fine.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 20, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> No ice, no soda pop, take your pick, it all goes well with meat. RAY


That Macallan 12 is pure gold. 



xray said:


> I make boilo every year around the holidays, it’s a PA coal region kinda thing. It’s great served warm in a coffee mug, keeps the winter colds away.
> View attachment 519469


My buddy makes this every year and it is fantastic. But if anyone is in the Lehigh Valley (particularly Bethlehem area) there is a small distillery called Christmas City Spirits that makes a Boilo. They ship to several states. It's not quite as good as a homemade version- it's a bit sweeter



Give me a good peaty scotch like a Lagavulin or Oban 14 and I'm a happy man. Those are a bit more pricey so if I want a sipping scotch I'll do the Dewers blended. Can't beat the bang for your buck.


----------



## xray (Dec 20, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Hi Ray , what is the base of this or even the recipe, if you don't mind
> 
> Thanks
> David



Sure thing. Traditionally it’s made with 4 Queens whiskey but it isn’t widely available outside of my area, but any blended whiskey will work. There’s endless variations on how to make it, here’s how I make it.

BOILO
1 750mL bottle 4 Queen’s (or any blended whiskey)
3 Oranges and 3 Lemons peeled (skin and pith makes it bitter)
2 cups Honey
2 Cinnamon sticks
3T Raisins (I use two of those little snack boxes)
1tsp Caraway seeds
1tsp Allspice berries
10 cloves
1 liter ginger ale (I prefer cranberry)

Squeeze fruit into a pot and add the remaining ingredients EXCEPT the alcohol. Heat to a near boil, reduce heat and simmer 25-30 minutes.





Strain and let cool a bit before adding the whiskey. Alcohol will burn off if you add it while it’s too hot. I temp it with a probe and add when mixture is 172F.

Mix well and bottle. I strain it again with a fine mesh strainer over a funnel while bottling. Serve warm.

The glass bottle pictured in the earlier post is a 1/2 gallon, so it makes about that much.


----------



## xray (Dec 20, 2021)

JCAP said:


> That Macallan 12 is pure gold.
> 
> 
> My buddy makes this every year and it is fantastic. But if anyone is in the Lehigh Valley (particularly Bethlehem area) there is a small distillery called Christmas City Spirits that makes a Boilo. They ship to several states. It's not quite as good as a homemade version- it's a bit sweeter
> ...



It is good and potent for sure! I’ll tell ya what after I made this and started sipping on some at night my sense of taste and smell started returning after being sick with covid.

I did see the stuff made by Christmas City Spirits and wanted to try it first before potentially giving it as a gift. I checked my liquor stores in Luzerne county but nobody had it…so the homemade boilo is better? I also looked for their cherry bounce.


----------



## ravenclan (Dec 20, 2021)

Jameson


----------



## JCAP (Dec 20, 2021)

xray said:


> It is good and potent for sure! I’ll tell ya what after I made this and started sipping on some at night my sense of taste and smell started returning after being sick with covid.
> 
> I did see the stuff made by Christmas City Spirits and wanted to try it first before potentially giving it as a gift. I checked my liquor stores in Luzerne county but nobody had it…so the homemade boilo is better? I also looked for their cherry bounce.




I prefer the homemade version my friend makes. But this stuff is still good don't get me wrong. Just had some yesterday! I've never had the cherry bounce but I've heard good things.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 20, 2021)

JCAP said:


> But if anyone is in the Lehigh Valley (particularly Bethlehem area) there is a small distillery called Christmas City Spirits that makes a Boilo.


Too bad I didn't know this a few years ago, My youngest son graduated from Lehigh and this would have been an interesting excursion on any of our many visits there.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2021)

xray said:


> 1tsp Caraway seeds
> 1tsp Allspice berries
> 10 cloves
> 1 liter ginger


I have to make this . Add some white pepper and you'd have the spice mix for the sausage I made last week . 

Local search said Friar Tucks sells the 4 Queens .


----------



## zwiller (Dec 20, 2021)

Firmly in the Tom & Jerry camp!   Jealous you guys can get it premade.  Not here.  PITA to make too.  We're half rye and half brandy in ours and have an OLD recipe.  Hot buttered rum is a close second and much easier to make.  Getting my quart of cherry bounce tomorrow from my barber and picked up some local egg nog that I like.  Tastes like really good homemade stuiff.  One year I had a bumper crop of peaches and brandied them and it was oustanding.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 20, 2021)

I can drink a couple gallons of beer but liquor puts me to sleep, peach brandy is mighty tasty and will warm you up or at least make you think your warm lol


----------



## clifish (Dec 20, 2021)

Fireball on ice for me.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 20, 2021)

Remember, if you drink enough cold beer, your capillaries will become dilated, giving the false feeling of warmth.


----------



## xray (Dec 20, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I have to make this . Add some white pepper and you'd have the spice mix for the sausage I made last week .
> 
> Local search said Friar Tucks sells the 4 Queens .



That’s pretty cool that you could fine it out there, people around here insist it must be 4 Queens, but that’s probably because it’s cheap. It’s $8 a bottle!

How’d that sausage come out? The mix sounds good, did you post it?


----------



## JCAP (Dec 20, 2021)

For those of whiskey and bourbon fans, check out SLB drinks on You Tube. Pretty cool channel with lots of info, rankings etc



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClFDjrx4rfeR4Dsi44ZzZMw
		

.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Dec 20, 2021)

Coffee, Baileys and raspberry vodka. Easy sipping with a kick.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2021)

xray said:


> That’s pretty cool that you could fine it out there


I can get Taylors pork roll too . 




xray said:


> How’d that sausage come out? The mix sounds good, did you post it


It's good . German bologna type of thing . No , no post .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 20, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> No ice, no soda pop, take your pick, it all goes well with meat. RAY





JCAP said:


> That Macallan 12 is pure gold.



I was going to go get a bottle of that Balvenie but now going for the Macallan.  It even in stock at our local place.  Thanks


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 20, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> I just head down to the " Sand Bar



Wow.  I have to plan a trip to Canada next summer.



xray said:


> Sure thing.



Looking at your recipes.  Looks like I need to add some more things to my list!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 20, 2021)

xray said:


> Sure thing. Traditionally it’s made with 4 Queens whiskey but it isn’t widely available outside of my area, but any blended whiskey will work. There’s endless variations on how to make it, here’s how I make it.
> 
> BOILO
> 1 750mL bottle 4 Queen’s (or any blended whiskey)
> ...



  Thanks Ray , I will see if I can get this done in the next couple days
Sounds real good

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 20, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow. I have to plan a trip to Canada next summer.



Doors always open up here in Canada. And always room at the dining table and the "Sand Bar "

I actually made the top of the bar with sand and filled it in with poured epoxy.
There is always a game going on at Mona's Pool Table also.

David


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 20, 2021)

xray said:


> Sure thing. Traditionally it’s made with 4 Queens whiskey but it isn’t widely available outside of my area, but any blended whiskey will work. There’s endless variations on how to make it, here’s how I make it.
> 
> BOILO
> 1 750mL bottle 4 Queen’s (or any blended whiskey)
> ...


Crown Rye would be good with this. Thanks for posting the recipe Ray. Merry Christmas.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2021)

xray said:


> I make boilo every year around the holidays,


Might be a stupid question , but can it be stored on the shelf ? I'm thinking yes . 


DRKsmoking said:


> always room at the dining table and the "Sand Bar "


Looks great , but you need some corner bead and a taper .


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 20, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Doors always open up here in Canada. And always room at the dining table and the "Sand Bar "
> 
> I actually made the top of the bar with sand and filled it in with poured epoxy.
> There is always a game going on at Mona's Pool Table also.
> ...


That is a very nice set up. The bar top is awesome.


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 20, 2021)

Captain Morgan’s and hot apple cider


----------



## xray (Dec 20, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks Ray , I will see if I can get this done in the next couple days
> Sounds real good
> 
> David



That's a sweet set up with the tiki bar and pool table, it looks like a great place to just kick back.



SmokinEdge said:


> Crown Rye would be good with this. Thanks for posting the recipe Ray. Merry Christmas.



It sounds like it would be. A homesick friend that lives in Denver now has made it with bourbon also, said it comes out good that way. Merry Christmas to you and yours as well!



chopsaw said:


> Might be a stupid question , but can it be stored on the shelf ? I'm thinking yes .
> 
> Looks great , but you need some corner bead and a taper .



It can be stored on the shelf, a lot of people just refill the liquor bottle that they emptied and leave it on the counter....I keep mine in the fridge though, but if you do it becomes a little bit thicker/syrupy because of the fruit and honey. Once you heat it, it's a normal consistency. Also if you use a 2L bottle of ginger ale it won't become as thick when in the refrigerator...but I just like to use a liter bottle because it gives it more of a kick. You could also sub the ginger ale for water or juice.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 20, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great , but you need some corner bead and a taper .



Thanks Rich, did Mona call you . She keeps pointing that out also. lol
Seems I never find time to do everything here . Plus the list never ends

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 20, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> That is a very nice set up. The bar top is awesome.



Had to pour in to parts , the sand tried to float . So a very thin layer with the sand , than fill to the bar top edge with second pour.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 20, 2021)

xray said:


> That's a sweet set up with the tiki bar and pool table, it looks like a great place to just kick back.



It is Ray, got the big screen at the other end, or trying to beat Mona at pool

Sorry 
N
 Nefarious
 , did not mean to hijack this , I will get back on track. 

Love RUM

David


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2021)

Lol no . I did that for a living . Can't help but notice those things .


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 20, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Lol no . I did that for a living . Can't help but notice those things .



Me also, it's a boxed in post holding up my glue lam beam to the original beam, Had to open to run more power to area , best way open it up


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 20, 2021)

N
 Nefarious

You started a great thread.
I managed to resurrect my Hot Buttered Rum batter recipe to share for everyone.

This is so much better than any of the store purchased we have tried

1# powdered sugar or ~3-1/2 cups
1# light brown sugar or ~2-1/4 cups firm packed
1 quart vanilla ice cream (don't go too cheap) and very soft
3/4# butter
1 tsp nutmeg
1 Tbl cinnamon (I go a bit less)

Mix sugars and spices completely.
Cut in cool (not cold) butter and mix well to crumbles.
Add ice cream and mix well.  I use the Kitchen Aid for the final step.
Store in freezer until ready to use

Start with 1 shot rum, heaping tablespoon of rum batter, and hot water to fill an 8 ounce mug.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 20, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> N
> Nefarious
> 
> You started a great thread.


Thanks, it has been a great read.  My only intention was to get some ideas for how to warm my cockles as I was outside smoking in colder.then usual weather.  Being a newbie I can't just turn it on and come back every half hour.


----------



## xray (Dec 21, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> Thanks, it has been a great read.  My only intention was to get some ideas for how to warm my cockles as I was outside smoking in colder.then usual weather.  Being a newbie I can't just turn it on and come back every half hour.



It definitely has been a great read with some really good ideas. I think there’s enough stuff here for you to hibernate the entire winter.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 21, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> my Hot Buttered Rum batter


I bet that's good !


----------



## PolishDeli (Dec 21, 2021)

Grzaniec

It is a traditional Polish hot spiced beer.
I was actually going to do a post about at some point.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 21, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> No ice, no soda pop, take your pick, it all goes well with meat. RAY





JCAP said:


> That Macallan 12 is pure gold.



I trusting you on this one.


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 21, 2021)

When it is cold like that I go for a simple comfort drink.  Hot chocolate with some peppermint Schnaaps.   Probably something that a lot of people would laugh at but it is easy to make and does the trick.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 21, 2021)

bbqbrett said:


> peppermint Schnaaps.


Black eye in a bottle . I used to drink the 100 proof way back when . I was thinking about getting some today . Decided to leave well enough alone , but nothing wrong with hot chocolate and peppermint schnaaps .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 21, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> No ice, no soda pop, take your pick, it all goes well with meat. RAY



I liked to never get that cap off the bottle.  Not sure if was cork or screw on.  Come to find out was both.  Took the channel locks to get off!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 21, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I liked to never get that cap off the bottle.  Not sure if was cork or screw on.  Come to find out was both.  Took the channel locks to get off!
> 
> View attachment 519548


Channel locks, now that's determination!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2021)

Any single malt Highland /Speyside Scotch !


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 21, 2021)

Michelob Ultra works for me.......I mix it up with wild turkey honey from time to time


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 21, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> Channel locks, now that's determination!


A man shall not be denied his Macallan's!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 21, 2021)

What? Ya all never been young and end up with a bottle of wine that has a cork...with no corkscrew.  You can push the cork down inside the bottle... after 1st couple drinks you're good to go.

Ryan


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 21, 2021)

Bourbon, with a propane patio heater chaser. And some smoked cheese trail mix snacks.

We are supposed to get snow Sunday and 13 degrees on Tuesday. My smoker will be on a break.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 29, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I trusting you on this one.
> 
> View attachment 519531


Been a while since drank scotch.  Really starting to enjoy this.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 29, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Been a while since drank scotch.  Really starting to enjoy this.


BGSDT, The MaCallan 12  sherry /Oak cask is even better IMHO. Sounds like you like the Highland/Speyside Scotches known for a sweet or fruit taste over an Islay Scotch known for peak and smoky notes. I love smoke on my food but abhor smoke in Scotch.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 29, 2021)

We have had some harsh weather for the Seattle area, temps in the teens and we still have snow where I live.  I have been sipping on some Redbreast 12yr.  Not much of a fan of scotch.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 29, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> BGSDT, The MaCallan 12  sherry /Oak cask is even better IMHO. Sounds like you like the Highland/Speyside Scotches known for a sweet or fruit taste over an Islay Scotch known for peak and smoky notes. I love smoke on my food but abhor smoke in Scotch.


I mostly drink corn whiskey from out local distillery IronRoot Repulic.  They are most all high proof but so good.  Just have to jump through hoops to get a bottle which I will do.  They have won to so many awards now to many people want it and they now have a randomizer which you have to win to buy a bottle.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 29, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I mostly drink corn whiskey from out local distillery IronRoot Repulic.  They are most all high proof but so good.  Just have to jump through hoops to get a bottle which I will do.  They have won to so many awards now to many people want it and they now have a randomizer which you have to win to buy a bottle.


Is the randomizer for in store purchases?  How many times can you try?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 30, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> Is the randomizer for in store purchases?  How many times can you try?


Just one entree or get disqualified.  With so many people wanting it they dont have enough to send to stores anymore.  Have to pick up at distillery.  They have been expanding but takes so long to age.  There is usually people that win but don't buy and that how I been getting mind mostly.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 30, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Just one entree or get disqualified.  With so many people wanting it they dont have enough to send to stores anymore.  Have to pick up at distillery.  They have been expanding but takes so long to age.  There is usually people that win but don't buy and that how I been getting mind mostly.


Sounds like prime for a black market to start up.  They could obviously get more for their product if it is that good.  It's awesome you are able to get some.


----------

